# Code 17708, P1300. Reason: Low Fuel ?????



## 4DrGetta (Jan 2, 2009)

*Help Please! Code 17708, P1300. AEG 2.0*

I'm getting DTC 17708 P1300 which says Possible reason: Low Fuel. Car was running fine last week and now this. It seems ok under steady cruising but any application of throttle, increasing load, it starts to sputter and sounds like it is missing. 
I've searched and only found people with this problem that have 1.8T engines. I'm not sure of the 2.0 might be the same but they are saying the ICU is bad. Is there a way to test the Ignition Control Unit?
I was originally thinking it may be the fuel filter or something like that, but the car smells as if it running really rich. I do have Vag-Com but its an old laptop with no internet so I can copy the scan. 
I did the meas blocks
Block 002: #4 4.X g/s at idle
Block 030: 111 and 111/110
Block 032: -15.6% and 3.9%
BLock 033: 7% to 9% 
Everything seems fine except the additive fuel trim at -15.6%. The indicates it is rich which I believe it is judging by the strong gas smell. However it seems to run better at idle than part load which stumbles bad.
OK. I looked at block 002 some more and logged it. problem is I can't get the log off the laptop. I drove around and everything seems ok. Injector is 3ms at idle going up to 16ms at wot. Everything else is good, fluctuates normal, except that -15.6. It doesn't change. It stays at -15.6 as I drive around and even stop and idle.
Has anyone else experienced this or have any insight.
Thanks,
Ryan

_Modified by 4DrGetta at 3:36 PM 6-23-2009_


_Modified by 4DrGetta at 4:11 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Code 17708, P1300. Reason: Low Fuel ????? (4DrGetta)*

The 1.8T's have an ICM (ignition control module) that can/does go bad. Your car has one ignition coil pack. Yes there is a way to test it but you need a mutlimeter, wiring diagram, and/or repair manual to properly test the wiring.


----------



## 4DrGetta (Jan 2, 2009)

Bump, added more info


----------



## 4DrGetta (Jan 2, 2009)

Fixed it today, ended up being the ignition control module/coil.


----------

